# wire size for 1500 watt baseboard heater



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

What voltage?


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

120 volts


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, use 12-2 with ground.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Bud


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Here I am again. My wife just found a wall hung heater rated 1000w with a boost to 2000w. It is 240 v. Will 12-2 wire be sufficient or should i use 12-3. Should I use a 40amp double pole breaker? Hope I'm right. Thanks


----------



## HIVOLT (Dec 17, 2009)

beech said:


> Here I am again. My wife just found a wall hung heater rated 1000w with a boost to 2000w. It is 240 v. Will 12-2 wire be sufficient or should i use 12-3. Should I use a 40amp double pole breaker? Hope I'm right. Thanks


 12/2 is still fine and use a 20A 2 pole breaker.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

The reason you can still use 12-2 is because watts are watts and you will be wiring this heater at 240 volts.
Power = voltage X Current. The power remains the same but because the voltage doubled, the current will be 1/2.
Circuits powering in place heaters are sized at 80% so:
120 volts X 20 amps (12 ga wire) = 2400 watts X 80% = 1920 watts
240 volts X 20 = 4800 watts X 80% = 3840 watts
You could actually do it with 14 ga wire
240X15=3600 X 80% = 2880 watts


----------

